# Ariens Deluxe 28 wont move



## chuckpietra (Jan 1, 2018)

Ariens Deluxe 28 one year old from Home Depot . Have used it maybe 10 times. Suddenly when squeezing the clutch handle gears do not engage at all forward or reverse. Tension on cable seems very loose and when squeezing it does pull about an 1/8 " but no engage. The spring adjustment for tension is not like the manual or instructions at all. Cant seem to adjust tighter. Not sure that thats the issueanyway.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Pardon me for being Capt. Obvious, but did the belt break, or did it get wet to cause it to slip, or did the drive disc get wet ?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

iI would almost say it has ice in the cables from condensation.
Can you put the Ariens in a warm place overnight? 
Do you have a forced air space heater like a salamander?
It sounds like you have some ice buildup in the cable tubes. 
The motor cycle cable lube or Fluid Film will keep the cables free. 

If you can get that snow blower in a warm place that will help a lot.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

take off belt cover and see if drive pulley is turning. fyi its the big pulley closest to motor at the bottom of machine.
if yes u will need to take off belly pan and see whats going on w/the drive mech, take pics or vids


----------

